

Instagram's SSL Certificate Has Expired - wrboyce
http://instagram.com

======
wrboyce
Maybe this would've been a better link:

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=instagram.com](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=instagram.com)

------
Varkiil
Also repost
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9464728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9464728)

